# His n Hers...



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

I think it looks very nice. And who says you should not mount a doe? If they have ever hunted a mature doe they would know that she is harder to harvest. So yes I think the wall set looks great.


----------



## WyoLocoLobo (Apr 20, 2008)

That looks very good. There is nothing wrong with antlerless mounts. Those two look awesome together.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree, I have a doe along side the bucks and I get more discussion about her than I do the bucks.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

once I get my own place, if I'm lucky enough to take a nice big doe Ill get it mounted. Someone needs to keep my buck company..lol


----------



## deerhunter87 (Nov 14, 2010)

The pair looks great together. Does are trophies too it all in the eyes of the person that is going to see them every day. Personally any animal I harvest is a trophy to me and honored as such.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree that Does make great mounts. With a Doe it's even more important to pick a really skilled taxidermist because it's appearance is 100% reflective of the taxidermists skill. There are no antlers to distract the eye on a Doe.

With bucks a lot of guys must have no idea what a deer really looks like because they pick taxidermists who put together something vaguely resembling a deer and they seem happy that it's covered with fur and holds up the antlers.


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

I've got one like that but they are looking at each other. Ill take a pic and post it up when I get home. 


I mounted my sons first kill it was a 125 pound doe. I was more proud if it than my first one. 

Those look great.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

I love mounting does, and wish I had more opportunities to work with them. They generally have very pretty faces, nice capes, long eyelashes, rub free and overall make much nicer mounts than scarred up rubbed up bucks. It looks like the flash kinda washed out the deer in your pic, but they still look very nice. I mounted this one a couple years ago for a local customer who planned on displaying her very similar to yours.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

I was having my cow elk done. The taxidery shop took my down payment and hide. Closed up shop and moved.


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Your 100% right on the flash,,not a really good pic.I agree on all points.also your doe looks great...


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i like it


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those look great!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Great looking buck and doe. Here is my happy couple


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

I Like it....Nice


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

She looks great ! ..nice work!


TimberlandTaxi said:


> I love mounting does, and wish I had more opportunities to work with them. They generally have very pretty faces, nice capes, long eyelashes, rub free and overall make much nicer mounts than scarred up rubbed up bucks. It looks like the flash kinda washed out the deer in your pic, but they still look very nice. I mounted this one a couple years ago for a local customer who planned on displaying her very similar to yours.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with mounting a doe and am actually hoping to shoot one this next year to put next to my nice 10pt.


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

mrjeffro said:


> Great looking buck and doe. Here is my happy couple


Awesome!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks cool


----------

